# 4240 Deere with engine problems



## Shady Lane (May 24, 2011)

So I have a 4240 JD, soundguard cab, quad range with a 158 loader and grapple.

I was baling with it last summer, stopped to tie a bale, it made a horrible clatter and vibration all of a sudden. I shut it down instantly thinking the pto shaft or something had come apart on the baler, checked stuff out and couldn't see anything visibly wrong.

Fired it back up momentarily, same thing... What the heck? Scratched my head for a while, pulled the fuel stop out and rolled it over on the starter trying to pinpoint the problem and it went "clunk" and stopped tight.

Swapped tractors out and it's sat since, now trying to diagnose and fix this thing or junk it.

I pulled the rocker cover the other day, thinking it may have dropped a valve but I don't see any valve springs loose or anything goofy.

Anyone want to take a guess whats wrong with the thing?

I'm guessing broken crank.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I'll suggest to remove engine pan and check rod/main brgs. How many hrs on the engine? Has it ever had an underhaul(R&R of rod & main brgs) performed on it? 7.6L(466 cid) engines don't have a history of broken crankshafts. My 4255 is nearing 11,000 hrs without an overhaul.


----------



## Shady Lane (May 24, 2011)

I don't know if it's been overhauled, to my knowledge it has not. The clock shows 10,000 hours +/-

Pulling the pan is my next step but that won't be until this snow melts and I can thoroughly pressure wash the slimy old girl down.


----------



## CaseIH84 (Jun 16, 2013)

Well definitely sounds like something on the lower end. I agree withTX Jim. Pull pan and check rods, mains, and wrist pins. By any chance did you take a look at oil pressure when you started back up?


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Tx Jim said:


> I'll suggest to remove engine pan and check rod/main brgs. How many hrs on the engine? Has it ever had an underhaul(R&R of rod & main brgs) performed on it? 7.6L(466 cid) engines don't have a history of broken crankshafts. My 4255 is nearing 11,000 hrs without an overhaul.


X2 If I was betting you spun a bearing if I was going to double down on the bet I would go with a rod bearing


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

The tin plates(parts keys 1 & 2) on the pto drive gear on tractors with quad-range trans have a slight history of failure causing them to make noises but IIRC should not make noise if that is the problem if pto is off.


----------

